# Cleisocentron gokusinii



## tomp (May 12, 2022)

Here is A little something different. I love this Orchid and hope you enjoy it too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 12, 2022)

That is a delightful little thing!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2022)

Growing very well. thanks for sharing. Any cultural tips?


----------



## tomp (May 13, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Growing very well. thanks for sharing. Any cultural tips?


Nothing too special. GH temps range 40-80 F, good humidity, 3-4K FC light, good air movement. Mine has always been mounted, I don’t know how it might fair in a pot.


----------



## BrucherT (May 14, 2022)

Is it…sort of a succulent Vanda?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2022)

that's very interesting


----------



## tomp (May 16, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> Is it…sort of a succulent Vanda?


Hmmm.. at first I was sorta horrified by that description, then I had to laugh. I guess in some ways the stem/leaf grow habit looks that way. The flower habit not so much. I hope the taxonomy wing never gets that idea. And while I like vandas I’m pretty partial to this beauty.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2022)

Actually, many orchids would be considered to be "succulents" since structures such as pseudobulbs and thickened leaves are water retaining, succulent tissue. According to Wikipedia:

"...succulent plants are drought-resistant plants in which the leaves, stem, or roots have become more than usually fleshy by the development of water-storing tissue.[4] Other sources exclude roots as in the definition "a plant with thick, fleshy and swollen stems and/or leaves, adapted to dry environments".


----------



## BrucherT (May 16, 2022)

tomp said:


> Hmmm.. at first I was sorta horrified by that description, then I had to laugh. I guess in some ways the stem/leaf grow habit looks that way. The flower habit not so much. I hope the taxonomy wing never gets that idea. And while I like vandas I’m pretty partial to this beauty.


We’ll you got me wanting one. And wanting to see what it does bred to Neofinetia falcata and Angraecum urischianum.


----------



## tomp (May 16, 2022)

BrucherT said:


> We’ll you got me wanting one. And wanting to see what it does bred to Neofinetia falcata and Angraecum urischianum.


Wow, NEOTRON, OR CLEISONETIA, ANGATRON OR CLEISOCUM.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2022)

Another stunning botanical 'succulent' from my homeland! Lots of keikis too. DO breed with neo both ways!

I had one huge plant but alas it's RIP!


----------



## abax (May 24, 2022)

Where to buy a Cleisocentron? I have the beginnings of a succulent collection and thatplant
would fit right in with the spikey plants.


----------



## tomp (May 24, 2022)

abax said:


> Where to buy a Cleisocentron? I have the beginnings of a succulent collection and thatplant
> would fit right in with the spikey plants.


Angela, I believe I have seen them at Andy’s’s. They are very worthwhile.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2022)

Thank you so much. Think I'll take a trip to Andy's website.


----------



## orchidmouse (May 25, 2022)

insituorchids on eBay in California. Quality plants.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 30, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> DO breed with neo both ways!


OR...or...if you want something that a. won't be awful and b. might actually work, Try x Stereochilus.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 30, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Another stunning botanical 'succulent' from my homeland! Lots of keikis too.


I would call it a side branch instead of keikis.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 30, 2022)

tomp said:


> Nothing too special. GH temps range 40-80 F, good humidity, 3-4K FC light, good air movement. Mine has always been mounted, I don’t know how it might fair in a pot.


I had one in my previous collection too but it didn't branch out like yours... I grew mine the same way too... Thanks.


----------



## tomp (May 30, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> I had one in my previous collection too but it didn't branch out like yours... I grew mine the same way too... Thanks.


Tom, I agree, more branch than keiki. I hope to see it continue to expand. I’d like to grow it to specimen size.. but one knows one shouldn’t say so out loud….


----------

